# My Fat Cat Rokey



## PainIsOnlyMe (Mar 6, 2005)

One day my cat got really fat... But thats not the story im gonna tell. Me and my mom went on vacation left the cats plenty of food and water, when we came back I got some clothes from my dresser and took a shower. Went to my bed and called my cat, he wasnt showing up so i just went to sleep. The day after we cant find my cat... we look everywhere, thinking the cat got out we post flyers and other things. The next day we hear meowing coming from the wall? We look everywhere but cant figure out where the meowing is coming from. Finally the day after that we find him after spending the entire day searching, turns out i had accidently shut my poor cat in the dresser drawer. The cat was fine and jumped out when I opened it got some food, did his buisness, then came and layed in my lap till bed time. We were so suprised because the drawer was almost full, yet he fit his entire body in it. He loves to get himself in the smallest places possible.

Another time Rokey climbed behind a washing machine, there was mabe 5 inces of space for him to fit and all of it was full of Rokey... It was so funny to find him there, he was too fat and couldnt jump up high enough so we had too move the dryer out and get him.

His current favorite "hotspot" is a compartment on a microwave stand its about 5-7 inches high and about 2 feet wide. He looks histarical when he climbs in there, u see a big white blob of fur with a face and little toothpicks that barley fit in there!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

PainIsOnlyMe said:


> One day my cat got really fat... But thats not the story im gonna tell.


What?!?!? Is that a tease for another story? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
C'mon!! Spill it!! :wink:


----------



## Megan (Dec 20, 2004)

timskitties said:


> PainIsOnlyMe said:
> 
> 
> > One day my cat got really fat... But thats not the story im gonna tell.
> ...



Sounds interesting... :wink: We all need to know now you've said that :twisted:


----------



## elizabeth (Apr 4, 2005)

my jasper is a big boy, he is becoming to fat for the cat flap lol, he waits by the other door to be let out! He weighs around 20lbs! He is a semi long haired black/white fluff ball with big bushy tail. His belly looks like he,s had a perm lol


----------

